# Anyone goin to RCFM this year?



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

for those who dont kno..RCFM (rocket city fur meet) is a fur con in huntsville, alabama. ive heard some good things about it and i might go this year. anyone goin?


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2009)

Shouldn't this go in Conventioneering?


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes. Yes it should.


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

When is it?


----------



## Lyrihl (Aug 1, 2009)

erm... I already went to RCFM. It was during Memorial Day, about 2 months ago.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I mean- I went. I'll probably go next year as well, it's only three hours from me so!


----------



## Istanbul (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm going to try to make it to RCFM 2010. Like Lyrihl said, RCFM 2009 was two months ago.

Did you mean RMFC, perhaps?

[EDIT: Nope, you even had the location right. So...yeah.]


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 2, 2009)

lol i meant next year lol


----------



## Lyrihl (Aug 2, 2009)

huskypupy said:


> lol i meant next year lol


 In that case, yes, I will be going next year. I had an awsome time, you'll love it there!


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 4, 2009)

rlly? i cant wait to go its goin to be so much fun. it will probly be my first fur con so yeah.


----------



## Tomgreen (Dec 8, 2009)

Me im going :3 and it will b my first con 2


----------



## Riptor (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be going this year, probably. I'll need to gather up people to go with, so I'm not stuck in the game room talking about how broken the original Guilty Gear was with other people all con.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 9, 2009)

My friend and I will be going this year. It will be our first con as well! I can't wait :3


----------



## Nalo (Aug 2, 2010)

im thinking about it as i just moved to alabama, again O_O theres furries here!?!?!!??!


----------

